
New Study Finds Transgender Kids’ Brains Resemble Their Gender Identity - Anon84
https://mavenroundtable.io/theintellectualist/science/new-study-finds-transgender-kids-brains-resemble-their-gender-identity-MAK4hCDgAU61w7arUZKY-g
======
rpiguy
This could solve a lot of problems. A big barrier to allowing children to
change identity/block pubertyl/etc. is that it’s impossible to tell which
cases of gender disphoria are biological and which may just be an expression
of depression, social disorder, etc. Now we can brain scan kids to determine
who would be eligible.

